# Would like to convert SRAM Rival 50/34 to 50/39



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi there

I have a question: I would like to mount either a 39 or 38 (110mm) tooth chainring onto my SRAM Rival (2008) crankset (50/34). The chainrings from Stronglight would match the color of my larger chainring: http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP5055.aspx?utm_source=internal&utm_medium=7&utm_campaign=DDI

However, I came across couple of posts stating that this is most likely a bad idea. Shifting is supposed to work best with 50/34 or 50/36, respectively.

I could buy a new 53/39 or 50/36 SRAM crankset but would prefer to have 50 as my larger chainring option. The terrain around Edinburgh (Scotland) is best suited for 50/39 in my opinion.

By the way: SRAM road is a good groupset and I would prefer it anytime over my recent Shimano or older Campagnolo groupset experience.

Thanks


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Have ya thought of running 52/38 110? Guess it depends what's more important to you...the top or bottom end. Another option may be to change your cassette and keep your chainring setup.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

A 38 in 110BCD would work fine. Its not uncommon for pros to run a 42 or 44 with a 53 ring which is a smaller transition than 38/50.

FSA also makes a 38T 110 ring.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I run 50/38 x 11-23 for regular rides in the UK and swap out the 38 for a 34 for hillier terrain with an 11-26 for mountains. Works perfectly with Red.


----------

